# New hybrid wax



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

My trusty pot of Dodo SNH is almost done so I'm looking for a similar product to replace it. The thing is, being in Australia we don't have easy access to lots of products you guys have back in the UK. For instance, the one Dodo retailer only has the old SNH and not the newish Nano version. However, I have family heading over in a few week's time so could get stuff ordered and they can bring it over. So, avoiding crazy expensive stuff, what are your recommendations? One car is silver, the other dark silver and black. I've considered Soft99 Fusso and SNH Nano but don't really know about much else. Any stand-out products over there that I should be considering?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Budget?

How about a ceramic based wax like Fireball Fusion or Angel Wax Enigma?

In2detailing do a budget ceramic infused wax for £20. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Surely In2d can’t do I am ceramic infused wax that can be taken seriously. I don’t mean that disrespectfully. 
Matt from Angelwax told me the price they pay for the ceramic ingredient that goes into enigma and “budget” options of genuine ceramic infused wax where the ceramics serves a purpose are just not viable. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes, as Ben Gum says, "ceramic" or "SiO2" "infused" waxes are essentially a fad, and the silica components don't appear to bring much in terms of actual functionality.

Is it supposed to be for durability? 
If you find something better than Fusso, send me a sample please hahah


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Budget?
> 
> How about a ceramic based wax like Fireball Fusion or Angel Wax Enigma?
> 
> ...


Not too bothered about budget - can go big so long as it's worth it. I do have a very sensitive BS radar though so unless it's got science to back up claims, I'm out. I'm also not interested in paying money for fancy packaging.

Good durability will be nice - hence the hybrid requirement. I get around 6 months from SNH - just topped up the Land Cruiser that i last did before our winter. Also needs to be fairly easy to apply and remove as that thing is big!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax. No BS, very good durability, plus it's £15 for a full size tin :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I use infinity wax supergloss
its a lovely wax, nice gloss to it and beads well


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

shelton said:


> Yes, as Ben Gum says, "ceramic" or "SiO2" "infused" waxes are essentially a fad, and the silica components don't appear to bring much in terms of actual functionality.
> 
> Is it supposed to be for durability?
> If you find something better than Fusso, send me a sample please hahah


I don't particularly agree they are a fad, I think there is something in it (pardon the pun). 
The way it was explained to me:
Waxes have tiny molecules that are all different shapes take a triangle and a circle for example, which cannot fit together perfectly because of thier shape. The ceramic component that is only in Fusion and Enigma is much small than these other "shapes" and fills in the gaps created a far more impermeable layer.

As far as I am aware Angelwax and Fireball are the only brands using this particular ceramic component and its the only ceramic that serves a viable purpose in a wax. I have been told to expect 8months + in Uk conditions and 12months if reguarly washed with ceramic infused shampoo. Worth the £50 for a sample pot for me!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

How about our Race Glaze Hybrid Blue ?

High Carnauba content of 40% for gloss, plus nano polymers for durability. I used it on my GFs silver Fiesta, shone like a star and was still there 8 months after when we sold it.

100ml £33 or 230ml £55

Post to Oz about £10 or within UK £3
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-gl;aze-hybrid-paste-wax-blue-200ml/


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> How about our Race Glaze Hybrid Blue ?
> 
> High Carnauba content of 40% for gloss, plus nano polymers for durability. I used it on my GFs silver Fiesta, shone like a star and was still there 8 months after when we sold it.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting... How long does it take to cure in average conditions? Also how long does it need between applying extra layers?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax. No BS, very good durability, plus it's £15 for a full size tin :thumb:


This.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

If you enjoy the Dodo SNH (i'm a big Dodo fan btw) i highly recommend Soft99 The Kiwami. There are two versions, Light & Dark. The gloss levels from this are seriously impressive as is the durability. Nice rich 'nuba depth, But lovely synthetic shine. A firm favourite of mine and it's excellent value.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I did the aforementioned Fiesta in a very cold garage in under 2.5 hours and it cured sufficient to easily buff off in that time.
I clayed and pre-waxed it too, I was really motoring and think I actually didn't finish the boot until the next week.
You could add another layer the next day if you wanted to. I never did.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> I did the aforementioned Fiesta in a very cold garage in under 2.5 hours and it cured sufficient to easily buff off in that time.
> I clayed and pre-waxed it too, I was really motoring and think I actually didn't finish the boot until the next week.
> You could add another layer the next day if you wanted to. I never did.


Ok cheers. Can you not layer it sooner then?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If it’s durability and ease of use it has to be Soft99 Fusso Coat. 


Gonz.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Leebo310 said:


> Ok cheers. Can you not layer it sooner then?


Leave it an hour for the next coat. Cracking wax BTW.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies - some new options there so will have a good look at the products mentioned. I forgot to mention in the first post that I topped the SNH on the bonnet only with Vic's Red. Hadn't used it for about 5 years so got some on my hands and gave the bonnet a good rub old school style. I'm not one for being able to detect too much of a difference in LSPs but it left a beautiful, rich wet shine - presumably due to the high oil content. I almost wanted to do the whole car but this was the second full detail in successive days and my shoulders were throwing in the towel!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax. No BS, very good durability, plus it's £15 for a full size tin :thumb:


Plus an applicator and microfiber included 

I sometimes think DSW gets overlooked because it is such good value 
Put it in a black glass jar with gold writing and give it a £70 price tag and it would fly off the shelves

If you feel the need to spend more...

https://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/finis-wax


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Ok cheers. Can you not layer it sooner then?


Guilty here of thinking too much about when I did the Fiesta - I didn't add another coat as it was a surprise for my GF and I didn't quite complete the car with 1 coat. Plus I wanted a test car that I'd wash often for a durability guide with 1 coat.

So, yes, you could layer an hour or so later, as many as you wanted. Thanks to wilco for commenting.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> How about our Race Glaze Hybrid Blue ?
> 
> High Carnauba content of 40% for gloss, plus nano polymers for durability. I used it on my GFs silver Fiesta, shone like a star and was still there 8 months after when we sold it.
> 
> ...


I'm tempted by this. Can you tell me if VAT is deducted at the checkout for overseas shipments.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Correct - no vat for overseas shipments. 

But due to the hugely variable costs for shipping to Australia (tub of wax vs. water filter for example) we dont list a standard rate on-line for Australia. That shipping quote was bespoke for this product.

If you would like to order please PM me your address, I'll send you paypal details and the sum net of VAT.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes my analogy is “what is marketed” as I clearly stated it that it was how it was explained to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax. No BS, very good durability, plus it's £15 for a full size tin :thumb:


It really is great stuff and at the price should be one get to try along with their Cleanser polish.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Look at obsession wax icon, an extremely easy to use wax with excellent durability and all round nice finish 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

well, Christmas and New Year expenditure put an end to a high-price product so have just ordered some Fusso from a supplier here in OZ. One company wanted over $70 for it but managed to find a pot for just over $30, which is not bad at all for Australia where detail companies usually quadruple the UK price! Looked at BH DSW but even this was over 40 UK pounds delivered - quite how a small, non-hazardous pot of wax costs 25 quid to deliver is beyond me! Hopefully the Fusso will be as good as the reviews say it is.


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

By the way, Soft99's official distributor for Aus is Auto Mart Australia.

They won't rip you off, and they are the only local distributor with guaranteed authentic products. =]
I didn't believe there were so many dodgy dealers in this world, until I saw cabinets in our head office full of fakes that we'd found! >:|

Enjoy your Fusso 12!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

shelton said:


> By the way, Soft99's official distributor for Aus is Auto Mart Australia.
> 
> They won't rip you off, and they are the only local distributor with guaranteed authentic products. =]
> I didn't believe there were so many dodgy dealers in this world, until I saw cabinets in our head office full of fakes that we'd found! >:|
> ...


That's who I ordered it from. Was half the price of the other Oz supplier. Should be here this week so will get some on at the weekend.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Ben Gum said:


> The analogy doesn't work. Based on this, any nano particles would do good. Why ceramics? You have already said that they are gap fillers. They are basically isolated particles suspended in a waxy matrix. They are not bonded together and thus do not inherit the bulk hardness properties that should be useful. In fact, if your analogy is what is marketed, these ceramics would potentially interfere with the refractive index and thus the gloss. In fact we know how his latter to be true - fumed silica is widely known as a mattifying additive.
> 
> Ceramic Products work because they are supplied in a simple form, in liquid. You apply them, whereupon they undergo a major chemical reaction which acts to bond the molecules together and to surface. You cannot redissolve it, probably not even in a lab and using methods that would be destructive to the paint. So, to be ceramic as you guys mean it, it needs to be supplied in an unreacted form which then reacts. The base ceramics are, as you should guess, very reactive. The slightest hint of moisture and you are dead - the ceramics will cure in the pot. They are sensitive to any number of other additives. There are multinationals which will spend months or years stabilising simple ceramic based products. The chances of getting something stable when you simply throw a ceramic base into a wax are vanishingly small.
> 
> Where that leaves us is that any ceramic waxes are either very tenuous in their way we of the term ceramic or they are actually using ceramic, but in a non reactive form. The latter is perfectly valid in calling itself ceramic but it is misleading because it is nothing like what detailers expect from a ceramic product. It would be analogous to the ptfe scenario - you can put ptfe into a product but it acts mostly as a lubricant, it is not giving performance like a non stick pan because it consists of individual bits of ptfe, not a bonded film (this is simply not possibly without lab or high temperatures). I don't doubt that there are waxes like the latter because I have consulted on them. I would be keen on angel wax commenting because I know the chief protagonist to be expert (who has also stated my same views with regards to ptfe). I am willing to accept that I might be wrong but, without further information, I stick to my view that ceramic waxes are either not truly ceramic or are using ceramic but not in the form that detailers have come to expect.


The more I learn about wax the more I come back to read this response and it makes more sense each time. 
I would love some of the manufacturers on here to challenge your theory, although I don't feel anyone will want to draw attention to it.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm not chemist, but I know Soft99 Fusso Coat 12m coat is best for durability, still have not found anything better and longer lasting. Easily 6+ months everytime for me. In my opinion and testing only step up from Fusso is real ceramic coating. Huge 200ml tin will last you ages too.


----------

